
Microsoft confirms Windows 10x is coming to laptops - pjmlp
https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/4/21246561/microsoft-windows-10x-single-screens-windows-usage-demand-coronavirus-pandemic
======
maxbaines
Perhaps Windows RT all over again? I do hope not. As a Windows 10 & Windows 10
on ARM I find this confusing.

